
Trash - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trash_(computing)
======
tosh
> In early versions of the Macintosh Finder, Trash contents were listed in
> volatile memory. Files moved to the Trash would appear there only until the
> Finder session ended, then they would be automatically erased. When System 7
> was released, the Trash became a folder that retained its contents until the
> user chose to empty the trash.

